# Reagan's Journal



## Reagan (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought it would be fun to start a journal on my experiences as a betta owner, learning new things along the way and enjoying the company of my boy Jasper.

------------

I own one betta at the moment. His name is Jasper. We live in Canada. The weather is ridiculous here! The winters are freezing. 

------------

February 17, 2014

Jasper has been biting his fins and I noticed while changing his water that he has new fin regrowth. :-D I was ecstatic! I figure he was biting his fins because of a plant. Once I took it out, he didn't bite his fins nearly as much as he did when the plant was in his tank. He is a fairly long finned boy so I made him a hammock. Hopefully, and I am crossing my fingers, that he won't bite his fins any more. Here is to hoping and praying!

February 18, 2014

He greeted me this morning with what I can imagine was a big smile. I am pretty sure he just wanted to be fed. How many other owners have taught their bettas to jump for their food? Jasper loves jumping for his pellets. Its like a game, whenever he sees fingers it means food. I love the crunching sound they make when they chew their food. It is rather adorable.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Reagan. Im glad you have a journal. We live not far from you in Calgary. 

Yes this winter has been just awful and endless.


----------



## Reagan (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! I live in Saskatoon, so not too far indeed. 

It won't end! Cold and miserable. I am happy about the Olympic hockey team wins though. The women's gold medal game was amazing. 

Jasper has been doing very well. His rays are growing in right now and the fins are starting to fill in. I must be doing something right!


----------



## Reagan (Nov 18, 2013)

Thought I would show an update of how his fins are coming along and growing in. He is recovering from tail-biting. I haven't caught him nipping at his fins at all, so I am very happy about that. 

02/09/14



Today:





He wouldn't stay still. Then again, no betta stays still when you are trying to get a good photo of him/her. I have been considering buying another betta, but I have to save up first...too bad money doesn't grow on trees sometimes.


----------

